
Archive it or you will miss it - Sir_Cmpwn
https://drewdevault.com/2017/06/19/Archive-it-or-miss-it.html
======
gwern
I do something similar; you can see my scripts at
[https://hackage.haskell.org/package/archiver](https://hackage.haskell.org/package/archiver)
[https://www.gwern.net/Archiving%20URLs](https://www.gwern.net/Archiving%20URLs)

------
minus7
The bigger problem, when personally archiving websites and whatnot, is
managing that data, i.e. organizing storage and making it searchable.
[https://camlistore.org/](https://camlistore.org/) seems to be the right
software for that, though I haven't tried it yet.

